# Question for Hazmail



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Pete,

Can you give us a little info on how the Artist Fixative works as a clear between coats??? Can it be wiped off with water??? etc. etc. 

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

rj- No I don't think fixative would wash off with water, it appears to be some sort of quick drying varnish. It is used as a matte spray over pastel (chalk) drawings to 'fix' the pastel to the paper, canvas etc, otherwise the pastel would eventually shake off the page. This product goes on *very thin *and leaves a coating and binds the paint (especially thinned paint) to the under surface. Maybe try it on a test surface first, it's about $4 a big spray can. If you are asking 'would it be good as a top coat', no, I suspect I will only take moderate amounts of water. Make sure the paint is dry before coating - Hope this is of some help. pete


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Pete for the answer. No, I wasn't asking if it was to be a top coat, I am looking for something quick drying that I can shoot over colors to bind them and protect them until the next layer, netting, details or whatever. I am using createx clear now and am not happy with it. I know that Vince uses auto clear and shoots it through his airbrush, but I didn't want to get into laquer based stuff with my brush because of the thinner, fumes, etc etc....I am going to try some minwax poly spray can and see if that will do....

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rod, you might consider trying Krylon Clear Glaze if you have somewhere you can spray the stuff without fuming up the shop.

It has a slower drying time than automotive clear, but it works great. Just make sure you hold the can about 14 inches back from the bait and get the spray stream going before you moving the bait in front of the spray stream. The spray cans have a tendency to spit when you first push the button.

With this method you won't have to run lacquer thinner through your airbrush for clean up before going back to the Createx stuff.

I know what you mean about not liking the Createx. It has properties that are very different than enamels. I'm using both but still favor the enamels overall. 

Createx does come in some fantastic colors though. I love the white pearl shot straight from the bottle.

When using automotive clear, I usually use a separate airbrush just for the purpose of clearing between paint phases. I think you have an extra airbrush handy don't you?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Actually Vince, I am set up to do it and I should, I guess I am getting lazy in my old age...and yes I happen to have a couple of extra brushes lying around...lol. I should have a shop sale just for airbrushes.

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Rod - I forgot to add this fixative dries in about 15 seconds, I think the propellant is ether or something similar, very volatile whatever it is.pete


----------

